# John Williams: The Berlin Concert



## Instrugramm (Feb 10, 2022)

In case the Berlin concert hasn't been named in the forum already, imo it's a nice addition for fans as the song selection and overall sound quality in the latest John Williams release is quite stunning. Let me know what you think about it, what are your favourite John Williams renditions?


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Feb 11, 2022)

I had the great fortune of attending the concert. I'm not usually fanboy-ish, but being there, with that stellar orchestra and that close to the maestro... It's the closest to making a pilgrimage I'll ever get.

Definitely recommend the concert recording to every JW fan. It's out on Blu-ray as well, if you want to get the "full experience"

Concerning renditions, I was excited to hear Scherzo for Motorcycle and Orchestra live. I do think the Jurassic Park theme was too fast, but once it got to the "Journey to the Island" theme, it was probably one of the emotional highlights of the concert for me.


----------



## chrisr (Feb 11, 2022)

This is on iplayer for anyone in the UK who wants to see it.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Feb 11, 2022)

Instrugramm said:


> In case the Berlin concert hasn't been named in the forum already, imo it's a nice addition for fans as the song selection and overall sound quality in the latest John Williams release is quite stunning. Let me know what you think about it, what are your favourite John Williams renditions?


Wow, thanks for the heads up, I've listened the cd and seen video of the previous one held at Vienna, like a dozen times via Apple music.

Sir Williams, keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Jorgakis (Feb 11, 2022)

Well I have to flex, too, I was actually there. Still can't believe it haha:D. But it's funny to have the live reference, the recording sounds awesome. Some mistakes have also been taken care of;D.
I was actually surprised by the Han-Movie theme, which didn't get me in the film, but was live actually pretty awesome.
Hoping for a concert someday with some lesser known Williams stuff, such as Geisha, Book Thief, Angelas Ashes....


----------



## I like music (Feb 11, 2022)

chrisr said:


> This is on iplayer for anyone in the UK who wants to see it.


Thank you so much. I'm getting this. Is it just me? I've never seen that msg on iPlayer!


----------



## chrisr (Feb 11, 2022)

I like music said:


> Thank you so much. I'm getting this. Is it just me? I've never seen that msg on iPlayer!


Here's the link : https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m0013c0r/john-williams-live-music-from-the-movies

avail for 4 months


----------



## chrisr (Feb 11, 2022)

Something I noticed, that made this such a good concert, was that everyone was wearing masks and there was none of the usual distracting coughing from the audience! It should be mandatory for everyone to wear masks at classical performances forevermore.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Feb 11, 2022)

I still favor the Vienna concert. Some pieces felt a bit rushed in the Berlin one.


----------



## I like music (Feb 11, 2022)

chrisr said:


> Here's the link : https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m0013c0r/john-williams-live-music-from-the-movies
> 
> avail for 4 months


Ahhh, amazing - thank you!


----------



## Jorgakis (Feb 15, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I still favor the Vienna concert. Some pieces felt a bit rushed in the Berlin one.


Especially Jurassic Park theme


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Feb 15, 2022)

Jorgakis said:


> Especially Jurassic Park theme


Yes, especially that one!


----------



## bigrichpea (Feb 15, 2022)

I was lucky enough to be at JW's dress rehearsal in the Philharmonie a couple of days before this recording and it was stunning!


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 15, 2022)

ARRRRGGGGHHHH.... not fair, I bought BBCSO Pro! 🤣


----------



## bigrichpea (Feb 15, 2022)

You can also watch it here on a 7 day free trial - https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/53783


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 15, 2022)

bigrichpea said:


> You can also watch it here on a 7 day free trial - https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/53783


I'm in!


----------



## Stevie (Feb 15, 2022)

Don’t be greedy, buy the Blu-ray.


----------



## Loïc D (Feb 15, 2022)

Just listened to it today.
Apart from Jurassic Park that sounds less fun than other renditions, it’s a very good record.
I was surprised by Han theme also and mesmerized once again by all Harry Potter themes.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 15, 2022)

Stevie said:


> Don’t be greedy, buy the Blu-ray.


Nah, buying the subscription instead. Hard media is for outdated boomers. Oh, wait, I AM an outdated boomer!! 🤣🤣 

But seriously, I'm not in any way a free-trial troll, this sub is worth buying to me, had no idea this was available and not just for the John Williams concert. FWIW, I have a couple software utilities that are free but the developer posts a link to send something if you use it. I've paid every single one of them.

So I agree. I don't try to be greedy. Just done with physical media.


----------



## Stevie (Feb 15, 2022)

I totally moved away from online only, because you never know for how long it will be available.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 15, 2022)

Stevie said:


> I totally moved away from online only, because you never know for how long it will be available.


There _is_ that, true.

CD PLUS BluRay gets released next month, and includes a BluRay pure audio disc. NICE. OK, this is worth it.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 16, 2022)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> I had the great fortune of attending the concert. I'm not usually fanboy-ish, but being there, with that stellar orchestra and that close to the maestro... It's the closest to making a pilgrimage I'll ever get.
> 
> Definitely recommend the concert recording to every JW fan. It's out on Blu-ray as well, if you want to get the "full experience"
> 
> Concerning renditions, I was excited to hear Scherzo for Motorcycle and Orchestra live. I do think the Jurassic Park theme was too fast, but once it got to the "Journey to the Island" theme, it was probably one of the emotional highlights of the concert for me.


I was there on Saturday!

Indeed it was amazing, and Jurassic Park is ALWAYS performed that fast in concert. I think it's also too fast, but Williams seems to prefer it that way.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Feb 16, 2022)

Simon Ravn said:


> I was there on Saturday!
> 
> Indeed it was amazing, and Jurassic Park is ALWAYS performed that fast in concert. I think it's also too fast, but Williams seems to prefer it that way.



Whaaaa... I was there on Saturday as well! But of course - I should have guessed you, of all people, would be there :D
Could've been fun I we had run into each other. I guess it's been ... 20 years?


----------



## Stevie (Feb 16, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> There _is_ that, true.
> 
> CD PLUS BluRay gets released next month, and includes a BluRay pure audio disc. NICE. OK, this is worth it.



Yeah, that’s the edition I ordered, too 😄


----------



## I like music (Feb 16, 2022)

When they played Far and Away (how beautiful is that theme?) with that first "soaring strings" section, I got all of the goosebumps a human body can get. No sample library has ever come close to that energy and deliberate expression.


----------



## Jorgakis (Feb 16, 2022)

I like music said:


> When they played Far and Away (how beautiful is that theme?) with that first "soaring strings" section, I got all of the goosebumps a human body can get. No sample library has ever come close to that energy and deliberate expression.


Yeah I also noticed the string section particularly, they where overly romantic and sweet sounding, but not in a cheap way.


----------



## I like music (Feb 16, 2022)

Jorgakis said:


> Yeah I also noticed the string section particularly, they where overly romantic and sweet sounding, but not in a cheap way.


Exactly!


----------



## ed buller (Feb 17, 2022)

Odd seating arrangement . Celli in the middle, V1 and V2 hard left and right ??

best

e


----------



## Stevie (Feb 17, 2022)

IIRC that’s the German seating.


----------



## I like music (Feb 18, 2022)

ed buller said:


> Odd seating arrangement . Celli in the middle, V1 and V2 hard left and right ??
> 
> best
> 
> e


*sigh*
*Open Cubase*
*Pan vlns 2 right*

Eh, I still don't sound like John Williams or the Berlin Symphony


----------



## Robin (Feb 18, 2022)

ed buller said:


> Odd seating arrangement . Celli in the middle, V1 and V2 hard left and right ??
> 
> best
> 
> e


Where did you get that from? They played in standard seating:


----------



## ed buller (Feb 18, 2022)

Robin said:


> Where did you get that from? They played in standard seating:



sorry it wasn't williams. I bought the subscription and went wandering :









Mlada, Suite from the opera-ballet | Digital Concert Hall


Composer: Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov




www.digitalconcerthall.com





best

e


----------



## dan_k (Feb 19, 2022)

I like music said:


> When they played Far and Away (how beautiful is that theme?) with that first "soaring strings" section, I got all of the goosebumps a human body can get. No sample library has ever come close to that energy and deliberate expression.


I absolutely love the Far and Away score, I think it's one of his that normally gets forgotten.


----------

